# Intro and Questions



## joesstuff (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey fellow LJ's, This is my FIRST post. I got into WW 16-17 yrs ago, had 4 kids in 3 yrs and got away from it now been back for over a year now. I love this site!!! Everyone said it's addicting, and they are dead on. I teach Plumbing at a Vocational HS. I enjoy doing outdoor furniture, chairs, tables, picnic tables. I want to make this a summer time gig and make some extra cash. I have tried craigslist and Facebook with little luck. If anyone has ideas to jump start this I would really appreciate it!! Thanks for reading my 1st post.

Joe


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome Joe
I'm Looking forward to seeing projects.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Welcome to LJ!!


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome to Lumberjocks Joe..


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome to Lumberjocks. The projects are an inspiration, the information is priceless and the people are supportive. The only problem is, the site can get addictive.

God Bless
tom


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Welcome to LJs. You ask if anyone has ideas to "jump start this". I think we could be more helpful if you were a little more specific. Are talking about acquiring tools, setting up a shop, learning techniques or whatever?

I will say that if you are focused on outdoor furniture, you can probably get by with just a few basic (and not too expensive) tools - circular saw, jig saw, drill, router, and some clamps. Many years ago one of my first projects was a couple of adirondack chairs and all I had a the time were the tools I just mentioned. Of course, you will need the little tools like tape measure and square and a surface to work on.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome aboard Joe.


----------



## joesstuff (Feb 6, 2010)

richgreer, I should have been more specific. I have a 12×16 shed w/ power and enough basic tools, ts, ras, router table, sanders, drills, you get the picture. By "jump start" I mean selling, marketing. Not sure if newspaper ads or websites will work.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Joestuff, I have found that art and craft shows are the best way to advertise. The internet is a great place to get orders from once people know and understand you and your products.

Advertising on Craigslist hasn't worked for me as most of the people on there are looking for cheaper items or looking for a good deal. My items are in the higher end category and don't really fit.


----------



## billb (May 4, 2010)

Joesstuff, I suggest preparing a small album with pictures of your work. A web site is also helpful. Then get inexpensive business cards and tell everyone you know about your business. Give them one or several depending on what they request. Place small (inexpensive) ads in weekly papers. It's cheaper and they stay around longer. Let all your neighbors know about what you are doing. Build something nice and give it away in a drawing where everyone has to give you their name, address, phone number, email, etc. to create a list of potential customers. Don't miss a chance to tell people about your woodwork wherever you are. Put a small sign on your car or truck. People will see you and start contacting you.

For really inexpensive business cards, magnetic signs,and other advertising stuff try vistaprints.com. I have no connection with them but they often have products for just the price of shipping.

Puzzleman is right about craigslist. Unless you selling on the cheap it's not good.


----------

